# Health Care in Spain



## Isabelle22 (Jun 6, 2013)

*I was wondering if you go and live in Spain, do you get free health care, and if so, do you need to produce any documents?

Can you also register with a doctor and be seen for free? What about prescriptions and medicine?

Thank you*


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Isabelle22 said:


> *I was wondering if you go and live in Spain, do you get free health care, and if so, do you need to produce any documents?
> 
> Can you also register with a doctor and be seen for free? What about prescriptions and medicine?
> 
> Thank you*


no, new residents don't get free healthcare just by living here - it has to be paid for one way or another

that's either by paying into the system as a self-employed worker or employee - or if the UK (in your case) will pay for your healthcare by way of a reciprocal agreement

those in receipt of a UK state pension would qualify for this, & some will also qualify for a limited period depending on NI contributions in the UK - you'd need to talk to the DWP to see if you qualify

if you can access state healthcare, doctor & hospital visits are free, but you pay a % of prescription costs - this % varies according to personal circumstances

for instance pensioners pay 10% .......... I pay 40%


----------



## Isabelle22 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you,

So I need to call the DWP and what do I have to tell them?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Isabelle22 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> So I need to call the DWP and what do I have to tell them?


yes - you need to call them

tell them you're thinking about moving to Spain & wondered if you qualify for an S1


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Isabelle22 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> So I need to call the DWP and what do I have to tell them?


 You need to ask for an S1 form. So that you can fill it in with your NI number and they can assess the amount of national insurance contributions you've made - that will determine how long they will cover you while you're living in Spain. That said, thats how we did it several years ago now. Things may have changed, plus my husband commuted so was paying continuously into the UK system.

Jo xxx


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Spanish beurocracy! ( Sorry can't spell that) As for 'do I need to produce any documents' well, how long have you got? The DWP has a special overseas dept in Newcastle. I suggest you have a search through the forum you will find loads of people who have posted experiences of what to do/ how to do it. If you are reliant on a partners contributions you will need a marriage certificate, translated, as well. Good luck!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JaneyO said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Spanish *beurocracy*! ( Sorry can't spell that) As for 'do I need to produce any documents' well, how long have you got? The DWP has a special overseas dept in Newcastle. I suggest you have a search through the forum you will find loads of people who have posted experiences of what to do/ how to do it. If you are reliant on a partners contributions you will need a marriage certificate, translated, as well. Good luck!


my spellchecker can 

bureaucracy :clap2:

from reading the OP's other thread I think she's hoping to find work here in any case - so unless she has an income from outside Spain or fairly substantial funds to put into a Spanish bank account it won't matter............ the S1 would be a pointless exercise if she were having to work here - the healthcare provision alone won't be enough to secure residency


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the spellcheck! Must do better will copy it out 100 times!


----------

